# Our 10 month old Golden just drops?



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Hmmm... never heard of that.. and im afraid I can't offer any help either.. but I wanted to say welcome from Ottawa! Nice to see another member from our neck of the woods  We would love to see some pics of Reebok.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

we call that the "glue the butt" routine
only thing that's ever worked here is waiting it out, eventually Max decides to get up and move along
(It's almost as much fun as "stop, drop and roll)


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome from another Ottawa area member! :wave:

My suggestion would be to always have high value treats handy when you go out, and when he "flops" call him to you and reward him like crazy... So positive reinforcement of him getting up and going to you... Good luck and we should have our pups meet!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

My guy also does that. We start first thing in the morning. He won't get up. I slowly move him to the side of the bed, then slide him off the bed. He slowly sinks to the floor. I know this is not a good thing but I start laughing every morning. Puts me in a good mood before I begin my day. Sorry, I'm not any help.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

luvbuzz said:


> My guy also does that. We start first thing in the morning. He won't get up. I slowly move him to the side of the bed, then slide him off the bed. He slowly sinks to the floor. I know this is not a good thing but I start laughing every morning. Puts me in a good mood before I begin my day. Sorry, I'm not any help.


I love it!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Treats. Really yummy, irresistible treats. Bribery will win over brattiness every time, as long as the bribe is good enough


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

we have 2 golden girls.... one of them, Karmin, would do just that..
stop, plop down, and wasn't going to move..
few times my wife had to call me and I had to drive down the block and pick up the 80 pound stubborn to bring her back home..
have no idea why she would do that...
but, when we moved, we never had the problem again.. she is 9 and will walk as long as we do...don't think it will last forever...


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

I had to laugh when I read this, my dog did the same thing when he was that age! It was always really embarassing for me. The street we walked on was pretty busy, and I just knew people were driving by and laughing! Luckily he's grown out of it.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I have the same problem with Buddy who is 7 months old. When we are on our walk he will stop, drop, and roll or just lie there. People walk by and either laugh or ask if he is sick. I tell them he is just stubborn. I use to to gentle tug on the leash to see if he would move........we all know, that isn't going to work. I now stand with my back to him and ignore him. He realizes this isn't any fun, and up he gets. Just know that you are not alone on this one!


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Bridget does it too, only when going out to wee.

But since I stopped giving her treats outside after she goes, she now knows "let's go inside and get a biscuit" and she gets up......


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Ben did that for a short time. We kept some coins in a small snuff tobacco tin which Jim carried in his pocket. As soon as Ben flopped or started attacking the leash, he'd shake the can once or twice and it would startle Ben back into behaving.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I call it passive resistance. Jasper does it when he doesn't want to come inside. It cracks me up. I either put him on his feet or grab a biscuit. He's 7 years old and has been doing it his whole life.


----------



## Howardgis (May 21, 2012)

Well i am glad we are not alone in this....and yes of course he has to do this with lots of people walking by! making noise, treats, tugs on leash...nothing works i have to heave his 80 lb carcass off the ground and then i have to push him to get him to walk while trying to avoid his play bites! Boy i hope he grows out of this, he's a pain in the ass when he does this but we love him! on another note can soemone tell me how to post of pic of Reebok? I must be missing something, i can't find where to do it?


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

Yep Bella does it, and i am quite relieved to hear i am not the only one...

We will walk round the edge of a large field and always about 2/300 yards from home
she will throw herself on the ground, roll on her back and lay there.

I first thought she was hot and wanted to cool her belly down or just wasn't ready to go home, but i am used to it and let her get on with it. It only last about 2 or 3 minutes.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our Penny used to do that too! Her passive resistance was gradual. She'd sit, I'd tug. She'd lay down, I'd tug. She'd roll on her side and I'd tug. Nothing. Fine, I'll drag you by the neck. She says "Okay" and goes absolutely limp. 

This is a problem because it isn't something that would be well accepted in public. :uhoh: Dragging a dog around like a sandbag on a leash. 

She outgrew it, to a certain extent, but she'll still do it when she doesn't want to walk any further...usually because Penny's Dad isn't with us. If I really want to continue walking, I watch for the body language that indicates she's about to stop and make sure I pick up a forceful, determined walk before she can sit down.

Otherwise, we turn around and go back. I know, it's spoils her but at 10 1/2, it's okay!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I use photobucket for posting pictures. Upload to Photobucket, then copy and paste the img code in your thread. Works great!


----------



## badfisherman (Mar 11, 2012)

YEAH!! I am not the only one. Our new 16 week old pup Elli does this. I kinda think some of it may just be she is so overloaded with NEWNESS right now that I may be better off just walking her on the leash in the yard. Just glad to see I am not the only and love the different tips and ideas.


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

This seems to be a peculiar Golden trait. Gus used to do this, but now (at 3 and 1/2) he has a new strategy...if he suspects he's going to be left in the house alone when I have to go somewhere, he sits in a far corner of the yard and won't let me catch him. Sometimes I have to fool him by pretending to let him jump in the car, then snapping the leash on and putting him in the house. I hate to do this but sometimes I don't have time to wait him out!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

azzure said:


> This seems to be a peculiar Golden trait. Gus used to do this, but now (at 3 and 1/2) he has a new strategy...if he suspects he's going to be left in the house alone when I have to go somewhere, he sits in a far corner of the yard and won't let me catch him. Sometimes I have to fool him by pretending to let him jump in the car, then snapping the leash on and putting him in the house. I hate to do this but sometimes I don't have time to wait him out!


I can't tell you how many times we've taken a ride to the end of the driveway and back (700 feet each way) just so Max will get out of the car! He's a master at jumping in and refusing to get out. It probably doesn't help that I laugh every time he does it.


----------

